# Vecchio's sold.



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Due to become a Shimano concept store. 


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vecchios-Bicicletteria/37304297033


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

PDex said:


> Due to become a Shimano concept store.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vecchios-Bicicletteria/37304297033


I thought they said Boulder Cycle Sport bought them and fired Peter and Jim.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I thought Peter had been awarded a lifetime friendliness award from the carbon bike manufacterors guild?


----------

